# hey



## Bucky (Dec 31, 2006)

hello there i would like to say hi i am Ryan Buck(aka Bucky) and i am the LD, SD, TD and running crew all in one at my school(no one else know how to do it) hehehe


----------



## soundlight (Jan 1, 2007)

I know how that position works...I've been there before, for 3 years to be exact. Welcome! I'm sure that you'll find a lot of useful information here, and maybe you'll be able to contribute as well!


----------



## Bucky (Jan 1, 2007)

thank you for welcoming me and i have been in that position for the last 5 yeas now


----------



## Van (Jan 1, 2007)

Howdy ! welcome Aboard and Happy New Year. You'll have fun here. Tons of info and greatdiscussions.


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! Please make sure you ask questions and provide answers to questions here. We are all in this together!! There are lots of people working at schools on this list.

Dennis


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 13, 2007)

Hahaha (actually that's meant to be a groan) I also know how it is to be in that position.

Welcome aboard...


----------



## CHScrew (Jan 15, 2007)

I hear you on that one. I held that position for 2 years untill I trained some new people. You should spread your abilities around and teach some new techs to help you out. 

Oh, and welcome to CB.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2007)

As others have said, Welcome to Controlbooth.

Yep, know the drill. Can do it half asleep. Did it for what 5 or 6 years. It is great to have places like this to find the information and resources to enable you to do things better. I hope you find this to be the case.


----------

